# Teaser: Something cool for your TTRS is coming soon from APR!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our massive front mount intercooler system is nearly ready and will be able to support whatever you can throw at it whether your TT RS is stock or running our Stage III Turbocharger System! 

The 22.25 in x 3 in x 12.7 in core uses a staggered and louvered design with outstanding thermal effectiveness.

Data and details specs, availably and pricing will follow. 

Final product will be coated in a black, non-heat retaining, finish for a stealthy front mounted appearance.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice piece of engineering.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice!

Any ideas on power figure increases with your stage 2 kits?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I was just wondering where all the love is for the TTRS after all the posts from APR about 2.0 this and 2.0 that. Very exciting. This hobby is going to get seriously expensive very soon.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

This is it! I like it.

I want to be the first that is doing a review 
APR vs Forge vs Wagner
- Much larger frontal area
- Good volume (I think the forge was just too big with a tiny frontal surface)
- APR (looks from the picture) was moved a little bit up so the entire IC gets in contact with the air flow (Both Forge race and Wagner EVO 2 have about 3cm at the bottom that don't get in contact with the air) --> Apr should correct me if I'm wrong 
- APR it's thinner than both so this is good again --> You want the air to be in contact with a cold surface and the cold surface it's at the front. 
- Wagner seem to have better (smoother) ends but I don't think this will be good enough to cover the difference.

Data Comparation:

APR / Wanger EVO 2 / Forge Race
*Frontal surface (cm^2)*
1808 / 1391 / 1272 
*Frontal surface in contact with air (approximation)*
1808 / 1230 / 1105  
*Volume (cm^3)*
13740 / 13214 / 19083 

Imho, APR is better than Wagner which in turn is better than Forge.
APR --> Huge surface compared to both, less thickness (the back of the IC doesn't cool the air like the front so being too deep like Forge would be a (-), probably lighter than Forge, better impact resistance than forge, 
Wagner may allow an easier flow of air due to wider section and smoother ends but I think APR will cool the air better and faster. Wagner is the lightest for sure (and the weight is place on the worst place so light is good). The welding and the finish is superb.
Forge --> The only + I see is the flow (it shouldn't put too much of a restriction in the path of air). Other than this is probably good only on a dyno if you spray some water before testing or if you just started the car.

Those who will sell their Forge faster will be the winners: Poverty & JC will probably give a good discount


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

The Wagner sucks from a safety point of view alone that it was never even a consideration for me.

This APR intercooler does appear hands down to be the best on the market


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> The Wagner sucks from a safety point of view alone that it was never even a consideration for me.


You are plain wrong at this point. I studied materials resistance in University (among other things) and I can tell that Wagner is pretty strong at this point --> Forge is again the week one.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

If you believe that you are an idiot. With the Wagner, the intercooler becomes the crash bar. Intercoolers aren't designed to be a crash bar hence the respective APR and forge designs.

Also you constantly talk about the Wagner being light being such a great thing. Surely you know that a good intercooler, is NOT lightweight.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> If you believe that you are an idiot. With the Wagner, the intercooler becomes the crash bar. Intercoolers aren't designed to be a crash bar hence the respective APR and forge designs.
> 
> Also you constantly talk about the Wagner being light being such a great thing. Surely you know that a good intercooler, is NOT lightweight.


Who is the idiot now? You make a foul of your self again!

Even the APR IC acts as a crush-bar and this is why they cut a part of the back crash bar.
When you hit something the black crash-bar will bend easily but it's main purpose is not to *resist bending* but to keep IC attached to it so the IC will act as a crush-bar and dissipate the energy to the connection points and then to the car.

If you don't understand anything just shut up and ask APR why they choose this design --> They rely on the IC resistance as Wagner does. Only Forge don't rely on the IC!!!

Again, SHUT UP as you spread stupidity!!!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

You are really stupid aren't you. The forge and APR unit both retain a BAR which runs across the front of the car to tie the two chassis legs together. It keeps the structural integrity of the car together. Without this the car become a 3 sided box, and vulnerable to chassis damage in lower speed crashes as well obviously high speed ones.

The Wagner unit has NO bar to tie the chassis legs together, instead it's just a light intercooler which will fold in an incident.

My god you are thick, I don't know if its because English isn't your first language but the last times people discussed this everyone understood what I was saying and agreed. Only you seem to know better than everyone else and the engineers on everything.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> You are really stupid aren't you. The forge and APR unit both retain a BAR which runs across the front of the car to tie the two chassis legs together. It keeps the structural integrity of the car together. Without this the car become a 3 sided box, and vulnerable to chassis damage in lower speed crashes as well obviously high speed ones.
> 
> The Wagner unit has NO bar to tie the chassis legs together, instead it's just a light intercooler which will fold in an incident.
> 
> My god you are thick, I don't know if its because English isn't your first language but the last times people discussed this everyone understood what I was saying and agreed. Only you seem to know better than everyone else and the engineers on everything.


My dear limited friend >> It's harder to bend an intercooler than a crash-bar like the one from Forge. A LOT more harder


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Poverty said:


> You are really stupid aren't you. The forge and APR unit both retain a BAR which runs across the front of the car to tie the two chassis legs together. It keeps the structural integrity of the car together. Without this the car become a 3 sided box, and vulnerable to chassis damage in lower speed crashes as well obviously high speed ones.
> 
> The Wagner unit has NO bar to tie the chassis legs together, instead it's just a light intercooler which will fold in an incident.
> 
> My god you are thick, I don't know if its because English isn't your first language but the last times people discussed this everyone understood what I was saying and agreed. Only you seem to know better than everyone else and the engineers on everything.


Okay. Playing referee here and not having a bone to pick with either of you, it seems like Poverty has the strongest points. The crush bar is part of the frame and the frame is used to transfer load. You obviously want to transfer load AROUND the cabin and I think we can all agree that a 3 sided box is not very strong. 

As a minor point of validation for ciponsy, with a direct front collision, the IC will act as a pretty good energy absorption device. However, this is just a matter of physics, not a matter of design. If it made sense to put the IC in a different place there is no doubt that Audi would have done so and just added a little metal to the crush bar. It is merely coincidental that the IC acts as energy absorption device. 

A bit off topic but why do you guys seem to despise each other? I have read some very informative posts from both of you. I think y'all need to sign a piece treaty or somethingeace:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Whilst I agree the intercooler does take some impact absorption, I would not be able to put my faith into the material strength nor the strength of the welds of the Wagner. Also like you say the angle of the impact, and the object you are impacting into all makes a difference. 

And from my view the forge, APR and Audi crash bars are pretty much 1 solid piece with perhaps some welds at the point where the bars attach the chassis legs. 

The Wagner however has weld points within the bar, and attaching to the intercooler itself. This appears a weak point in my mind.

Anyway, Ciprian is so hostile because he is Revo, whilst myself and JC are APR users (ex-Revo might I add) and therefore whenever anything APR related is posted he likes to storm in with his negativity against us. It's turned into an obsession with him.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Just to add this one point.

Wagner don't recommend their Evo 2 intercooler for road use, they say track only. Wonder why...


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

This is a pic of the forge: http://www.paramount-performance.co...it - Alloy Upgraded Audi TTRs Intercooler.jpg

How well do you think the bar will hold being so thin? The IC will go inside pressing a bit on the 2 connection points and the bar will bend extremely easy.

APR --> the IC will deform a bit (depending on the impact) but will dissipate the energy on the lateral connection points.

Wagner --> the same, the IC will bend a bit and will dissipate the energy on the connection points.

http://www.google.ro/imgres?sa=X&rl...bnh=152&tbnw=332&start=0&ndsp=24&tx=216&ty=64


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL at your comments re: the forge unit and its crash bar thickness. It's a OEM Audi crash bar, modified, with then additional metal plates welded on to the back of it to strengthen it.


Anyway this is all besides the point. The new APR intercooler has raised the bar of performance.

Wagner also uses a modified crash bar, but they cut away the entire center section and weld either end on to the intercooler. Hence why I see it as having 3 glaring weak points.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I think a well designed crash bar is essential to any safe vehicle. It is a fact that a major collision can push the contents of the engine compartment into the cabin and kill the occupants. You cannot put enough stuff between a powerful force and the cabin that will provide adequate protection. The solution (which has been refined over the past hundred years or so) is to distribute the force around the cabin. The crash bar is the first part of this process. 

To me this is very obvious. The Egypians, Greeks and Romans all figured this out several thousand years ago.:banghead:

Back on topic: The APR unit looks pretty spiffy and I cannot wait to find out about the specs and performance characteristics. Does painting the metal reduce the ability of the fins to conduct heat? Also, do IC's rust like radiators? I am curious about the rusting just because I have always wondered why IC's cost so much more than a radiator which in principal is the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Poverty said:


> Anyway this is all besides the point. The new APR intercooler has raised the bar of performance.


Speaking of bar, here's the inside of the APR intercooler. We use a staggered and louvered design. More ambient and charge air contacts the cooling fins, resulting in better cooling.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Speaking of bar, here's the inside of the APR intercooler. We use a staggered and louvered design. More ambient and charge air contacts the cooling fins, resulting in better cooling.


Arin, did APR test the FMIC with and without a licence plate in front of it. ???
Any differences in temp that way. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> Arin, did APR test the FMIC with and without a licence plate in front of it. ???
> Any differences in temp that way. ?


We haven't tested a plate in front (we don't get them here). I'm sure it's better without it. The question is, how much.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

There is also that black plastic bar behind the grill that can be cut off if you aren't mounting a plate that should help. (Instructed to do so in the wagner install)










should help give it a bit more area.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Officially is the Wagner Evo 2 FMIC only for race use at first.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Must be nice not to worry about the number plate.
I've always thought what is the point of these bigger coolers,if I have to stick a big number plate in front of it.
I see, on the German forum,someone has been told by HGR,that all the after market coolers are useless because the pressure drop is much higher than the standard cooler ?
I'm sure Forge ,Wagner and co,will dispute these claims, so I'm not sure why his car had problems achieving better boost after fitting the Loba,and had to go back to the oem cooler ?
All other cars still produce good boost with after market coolers.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Arin, I saw the new intercooler on your stage 3 TT-RS today at SoWo. Of course it was behind the grill, so hard to see the details. It definitely takes up all of the available room... Intercooler goes all the way to the top and is practically against the backside of the grill, but couldn't tell if they touched. 

I asked one of your reps at the show about availability for the Stage 3 kit and the intercooler specifically... He made it sound like the intercooler wouldn't be available for sometime until after the stage 3 release. I hope that you do sell the intercooler separately in the near future. A lot of people could find the coin for an intercooler upgrade quicker than a full stage 3 kit. This intercooler should provide a very nice hump in power even on the stock turbo. 

I think that AWE and GIAC got the approach right by starting with the intercooler... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> Arin, I saw the new intercooler on your stage 3 TT-RS today at SoWo. Of course it was behind the grill, so hard to see the details. It definitely takes up all of the available room... Intercooler goes all the way to the top and is practically against the backside of the grill, but couldn't tell if they touched.
> 
> I asked one of your reps at the show about availability for the Stage 3 kit and the intercooler specifically... He made it sound like the intercooler wouldn't be available for sometime until after the stage 3 release. I hope that you do sell the intercooler separately in the near future. A lot of people could find the coin for an intercooler upgrade quicker than a full stage 3 kit. This intercooler should provide a very nice hump in power even on the stock turbo.
> 
> ...



+1

Maybe even start a group-buy?

I've been standing by waiting on a "proper" tune, and intercooler setup. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe we'll have the IC out before stage 3. I'll get an update in tomorrows managers meeting.

The IC uses up all the available space. The original design called for a slightly higher profile, but the grill curves. the end tanks are specifically curved at the top to avoid touching the grill, but the only way to make it larger would be to sacrifice a bit more width to go taller, however engineering did not feel that was a good idea. 

So, yeah, it's pretty big and doesn't tough. : )

Here it is with no coating, and the crash bar shield still installed. We'll be removing that for more direct airflow. What do you think of the color? Keep it or go black?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I believe we'll have the IC out before stage 3. I'll get an update in tomorrows managers meeting.
> 
> The IC uses up all the available space. The original design called for a slightly higher profile, but the grill curves. the end tanks are specifically curved at the top to avoid touching the grill, but the only way to make it larger would be to sacrifice a bit more width to go taller, however engineering did not feel that was a good idea.
> 
> ...


Keeping with the understated motif of Audi, I vote for making it black!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

That's the plan so far. : )


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Keeping with the understated motif of Audi, I vote for making it black!


+1 for black


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Definitely black!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I believe we'll have the IC out before stage 3. I'll get an update in tomorrows managers meeting.
> 
> The IC uses up all the available space. The original design called for a slightly higher profile, but the grill curves. the end tanks are specifically curved at the top to avoid touching the grill, but the only way to make it larger would be to sacrifice a bit more width to go taller, however engineering did not feel that was a good idea.
> 
> ...


Black is the only way to go. 

Would be interesting to see what temp differences there are, with and without that shield.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I also would choose black,but I'm sure that there might be a few that would go for the alloy look.So there's no reason not to have both options available.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

jaybyme said:


> I also would choose black,but I'm sure that there might be a few that would go for the alloy look.So there's no reason not to have both options available.


I can think of one reason not to offer the alloy...to maintain the integrity of the style / brand. I know this could be construed as taking away someone's freedom to do whatever they want, but a manufacture (or after market company) has the freedom to make a product that will perpetuate its long-term goals. 

This is only a minor example and I would not be overly concerned if I saw an alloy colored IC, but imagine if APR decided to only make products that appealed to teenagers. One of two things would happen. Either Audi would become the next Honda for the youngest drivers or APR would lose all its existing customer base and stop making Audi products after losing a lot of money. So if APR agrees that one of the things that separates Audi from other brands is its understated character, then black seems to be the only option they should offer.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

If I so choose to buy, I will be stripping the black off of it. I like to show my go, not hide it. Plus, Rick chips all over a black coated FMIC look like ass...


PS: what is the pressure drop on this unit?


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Non coated fmic for me:thumbup: What size are the inlet and outlet?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

How much pressure drop/lost does this FMIC have in combination with a OEM turbo set-up.
With stage 3 it would most likely not be a problem, pushing 650+
But with the OEM turbo this would be another story IMHO.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

What the hell do I know: 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/970922_577748358923441_1592486825_n.jpg

Hmm :screwy:


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope APR will not hit the car in front because they gonna die with that Wagner IC fitted


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

APR suisse couldnt get a APR unit in time so they had to make do


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> APR suisse couldnt get a APR unit in time so they had to make do


It's interesting how you asked apr so you can reply to this post but I'm sure you are not affiliated with APR 

Why didn't they use the Forge? which is available on the market for a long time and according to you it's better than wagner! :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :what: :bs:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

cipsony said:


> It's interesting how you asked apr so you can reply to this post but I'm sure you are not affiliated with APR
> 
> Why didn't they use the Forge? which is available on the market for a long time and according to you it's better than wagner! :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :what: :bs:


Actually it says so on facebook.

Maybe because they bought the wagner before the forge was on the market??? :screwy:


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> Actually it says so on facebook.
> 
> Maybe because they bought the wagner before the forge was on the market??? :screwy:


But of course. 
A big company like APR could not afford to get rid of that ****y IC and buy a proper one like Forge, that could actually save the lives of their drivers and provide better performance !


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The car belongs to a shop in Switzerland that imports and distributes our products and other products. They are running a beta Stage 3 System. Our intercooler was not available in time for the show so they ran whatever they could.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

In this case please tell them their drivers are in danger


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

cipsony said:


> In this case please tell them their drivers are in danger


Thank you for looking out for them. I'll warn them asap and let them know you believe the intercooler design is dangerous since it removes the crash bar completely. Does Wagner list this as track only? I saw that posted earlier, but I have not taken the time to validate the claim. Just so you're aware, this car is being driven on the track, but the warning is still valid. 

Again, thank you. I appreciate you taking a moment to look out for them even though they are miles away. It says a lot for TT RS owners as a whole -- it's such a great community! :thumbup:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for looking out for them. I'll warn them asap and let them know you believe the intercooler design is dangerous since it removes the crash bar completely. Does Wagner list this as track only? I saw that posted earlier, but I have not taken the time to validate the claim. Just so you're aware, this car is being driven on the track, but the warning is still valid.
> 
> Again, thank you. I appreciate you taking a moment to look out for them even though they are miles away. It says a lot for TT RS owners as a whole -- it's such a great community! :thumbup:


Okay. I am going to have to give you a :thumbup: for your use of clear and appropriate sarcasm. 

Having said that I am loving my updated tune, NOT! Any news? I have waited well over a month in the penalty box and still nothing but a few morsels! Oh and where is my down pipe?:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Williamttrs said:


> Okay. I am going to have to give you a :thumbup: for your use of clear and appropriate sarcasm.
> 
> Having said that I am loving my updated tune, NOT! Any news? I have waited well over a month in the penalty box and still nothing but a few morsels! Oh and where is my down pipe?:banghead:


We've figured out what it was and noticed other's were only "band-aid fixing" it with lower boost without actually addressing the issue. I do recall mentioning our software making loads more midrange torque compared to our competitors, thus why people were experiencing it more on our software than others. The funny thing is a customer with competitor software came by with the exact same misfire. (_This really makes me wonder how many people simply aren't speaking up--wouldn't be the first time!_) It happend less frequently, but likewise, he made less midrange torque. Low and behold it was one of those competitors that based their entire marketing campaign around the misfire. Smoke and mirrors? Yup. :facepalm:

Anyways, I'm gearing up to load you guys with plenty of data. I was hoping to have it finished by today but some of the engineers working on the project had to cut out early for Fastivus. :thumbup:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Anyways, I'm gearing up to load you guys with plenty of data. I was hoping to have it finished by today but some of the engineers working on the project had to cut out early for Fastivus. :thumbup:


I'm taking my car in for its 5k service next week so I hope I can get the updated tune the week after.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We've figured out what it was and noticed other's were only "band-aid fixing" it with lower boost without actually addressing the issue. I do recall mentioning our software making loads more midrange torque compared to our competitors, thus why people were experiencing it more on our software than others. The funny thing is a customer with competitor software came by with the exact same misfire. (_This really makes me wonder how many people simply aren't speaking up--wouldn't be the first time!_) It happend less frequently, but likewise, he made less midrange torque. Low and behold it was one of those competitors that based their entire marketing campaign around the misfire. Smoke and mirrors? Yup. :facepalm:
> 
> Anyways, I'm gearing up to load you guys with plenty of data. I was hoping to have it finished by today but some of the engineers working on the project had to cut out early for Fastivus. :thumbup:


Okay. Okay. One more week. One more week. 

Oh no you didn't... lets not resume the war... please. I am waiting for the tune and if it turns out to be all that you say, then I will defend the tune with experience and facts.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

cipsony said:


> What the hell do I know:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/970922_577748358923441_1592486825_n.jpg
> 
> Hmm :screwy:


what car is this ?
I'm off to the Tuner GP at Hockenheim in a few minutes,so hopefully will see a few TT RS's.
See if any can beat Oettingers time from last year. Put a lot of cars to shame with only 470 ps.
Lets hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jaybyme said:


> what car is this ?
> I'm off to the Tuner GP at Hockenheim in a few minutes,so hopefully will see a few TT RS's.
> See if any can beat Oettingers time from last year. Put a lot of cars to shame with only 470 ps.
> Lets hope it doesn't rain.


It's APR Switzerland's Stage 3 TTRS, and it just took first place in its class!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

How do you guys like the intercooler in black? It should be very stealth behind the grill as to not take away from the vehicles styling. The coating is a special, ultra thin layer designed to not alter the effectiveness of the cooler.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Arin, how much will running a US plate in front effect it's usefulness?

Will this be required for stage 3?

Just trying to figure out what I can plan on doing

Thx


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Arin, 

Any pics of the black intercooler mounted behind the grill?

Or am I getting ahead of myself here...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> Arin,
> 
> Any pics of the black intercooler mounted behind the grill?
> 
> Or am I getting ahead of myself here...


We have to put it on the car first before Arin can take the picture. Of course, once it's on the car, everybody wants to drive it.

Then, the detail guy has to pick all of the bugs out so it will look nice for the picture.

Coming soon, though!


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

:wave: :banghead:


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

croman44 said:


> :wave: :banghead:


your answer will be here in 2 weeks.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Much nicer in black..


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

lpriley32 said:


> your answer will be here in 2 weeks.


Anyone ever seen The Money Pit with Tom Hanks and Shelley Long. This is the first time I remember hearing the the "in 2 weeks" comment. I thought it was hilarious when I was a kid and I still get a chuckle every time someone says it.:thumbup:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> Much nicer in black..


+1


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I just figure that if I can't get an answer then I don't need to buy it.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Williamttrs said:


> Anyone ever seen The Money Pit with Tom Hanks and Shelley Long. This is the first time I remember hearing the the "in 2 weeks" comment. I thought it was hilarious when I was a kid and I still get a chuckle every time someone says it.:thumbup:


Two weeks... Two weeks!


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

funny when i hear "two weeks" i think of a movie as well. but the original total recall...


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

smack_ttrs said:


> funny when i hear "two weeks" i think of a movie as well. but the original total recall...


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

LynxFX said:


>


Too funny. I don't remember that from Total Recall. I will have to watch that soon.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> How do you guys like the intercooler in black? It should be very stealth behind the grill as to not take away from the vehicles styling. The coating is a special, ultra thin layer designed to not alter the effectiveness of the cooler.


Looks great! Unfortunately for me, I mounted by radar detector receiver to the stock aluminum bracket. That's going to take some work to re-do...


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> How do you guys like the intercooler in black? It should be very stealth behind the grill as to not take away from the vehicles styling. The coating is a special, ultra thin layer designed to not alter the effectiveness of the cooler.


Black without negatively impacting heat transfer would be good, but if that is going to hold up release of the product or add a lot to the cost, I will take mine in natural aluminum color!

The design looks good... intercooler size has a lot of surface area, without being overly thick. The crash bar replacement looks sturdy. 

Hopefully the welds on the crash bar will be more up to typical APR quality than the ones in the picture though...


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

if only we didn't have to stick a big number plate on the front in Europe :banghead:


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Update?

Two more weeks? :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> Update?
> 
> Two more weeks? :sly:


We're building them now. If you want to come down and help weld/powder coat, they'll come out sooner! :sly:

Edit: Technically, it's not a powder coat, it's some kind of crazy, super thin, thermally conductive, electrically applied pigment. But, for simplicities sake, I'm calling it a powder coat.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you want to come down and help weld/powder coat, they'll come out sooner!


Does my hourly wage get deducted from the final cost for hours put into helping? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> Does my hourly wage get deducted from the final cost for hours put into helping? :laugh:


Sure.. we'll even give you the employee discount. All of this is assuming you are an excellent welder. Our standards in that regard are pretty high.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sure.. we'll even give you the employee discount. All of this is assuming you are an excellent welder. Our standards in that regard are pretty high.


If I come I will stay at a Holiday Inn Express. Will that do?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Williamttrs said:


> If I come I will stay at a Holiday Inn Express. Will that do?



Ha ha, I am sure that is perfectly acceptable!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> If I come I will stay at a Holiday Inn Express. Will that do?


No, because then you'd be trying to get MY job.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> No, because then you'd be trying to get MY job.


Don't worry, the only job at APR that I would be interested in is Test Driver.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Don't worry, the only job at APR that I would be interested in is Test Driver.


We usually share those responsibilities. It tends to be divided between Arin, the ops manager, the owner, ernie, the other calibrators and myself.

Earlier this week, Ernie comes strolling in, tosses me the keys to the Stage 3 TT-RS and says "just watch for the torque steer"

I took a quick run to Mexico, put the pedal to the board in 3rd gear and the torque steer changed lanes for me.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We usually share those responsibilities. It tends to be divided between Arin, the ops manager, the owner, ernie, the other calibrators and myself.
> 
> Earlier this week, Ernie comes strolling in, tosses me the keys to the Stage 3 TT-RS and says "just watch for the torque steer"
> 
> I took a quick run to Mexico, put the pedal to the board in 3rd gear and the torque steer changed lanes for me.



When's there gonna be more stage 3 details? I'm still waiting in the UK for my engine to go back in the car with the kit! Can't wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Poverty said:


> When's there gonna be more stage 3 details? I'm still waiting in the UK for my engine to go back in the car with the kit! Can't wait.


At the wheels on race gas:

>600 Lb Ft. and > 600hp


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> At the wheels on race gas:
> 
> >600 Lb Ft. and > 600hp


How about at the wheels on California 91ACN piss?


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

Marty said:


> How about at the wheels on California 91ACN piss?


King's 76 in Woodside supposedly sells Sunoco 100 . If we ever get program switching I will be splurging on a tank!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

OldKenzo said:


> King's 76 in Woodside supposedly sells Sunoco 100 . If we ever get program switching I will be splurging on a tank!


As soon as I can have our TT-RS to test and debug it, you guys will get switching.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

Marty said:


> How about at the wheels on California 91ACN piss?


~ 500/500 rough guestimate.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

So when will this intercooler be available to the market?
I saw a picture of the coated piece on APR facebook yesterday.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

dogdrive said:


> So when will this intercooler be available to the market?
> I saw a picture of the coated piece on APR facebook yesterday.


http://www.goapr.com/products/intercooler_25tfsi_ttrs.html


----------

